# rock I.D please



## lukielala (Jul 21, 2008)

what kind of rocks are this?

http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/attac ... 1216995040


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Interesting rock you have found there :wink: :thumb:

I would say it appears to be a blue plaque with a Arrowana on it maybe :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

The link doesn't work.


----------



## lukielala (Jul 21, 2008)

it works for me...never mind...I'll post the image directly here. here it is.


----------



## lukielala (Jul 21, 2008)

JWerner2 said:


> Interesting rock you have found there :wink: :thumb:
> 
> I would say it appears to be a blue plaque with a Arrowana on it maybe :lol:


ya i would say it is. Looks like miniature grand canyons by itself. but how does it play in the water?

inert or it raises hardness. singapore aquariums shops are filled with this. But **** expensive

they're.


----------



## shumway (Jul 12, 2006)

Some of the stuff looks like petrified wood :-?


----------



## lukielala (Jul 21, 2008)

they look like petrified wood...but the truth is all of them are rocks. So any I.D on them pls?


----------



## ddaquaria (Jan 3, 2004)

Petrified wood is rock. Most of them look like petrified wood to me as well except for one that looks like slate.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

my first thought looking at it is that its slate. if so it should be pretty inert.

might be worth throwing them into a vat of RO water and testing the TDS and pH after a week to see if thres any change (get a baseline reading before you add it)

given it was posted on an arowana forum, do I take it these are ended up for an acidic soft water tank??


----------



## lukielala (Jul 21, 2008)

nope....oh...now i get it. so petrified wood are rocks...**** i thought they were wood.HAHAHAHA. 
They're going to end up in my crays and crabs habitat tank. so the ph would be rather high with slightly brackish waters.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I forget exactly what its called now that I can see it but its not petrified wood thats for sure.

They use this stuff along side a building next to my apartment complex for landscaping.

I have seen it in shops but its usualy just called aquarium rock :lol:


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Possibly pagoda rock: http://store.seacorals.net/aqgrnapast1.html


----------



## lukielala (Jul 21, 2008)

wow....pagoda rocks it is. it fits perfectly. THANK YOU PEOPLE! hehehehe
Cheers!


----------

